
Rise in Streaming Video Exclusives Annoy Consumers, Driving Them Back to Piracy - neverminder
https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20180316/13175939436/rise-streaming-video-exclusives-could-annoy-consumers-driving-them-back-to-piracy.shtml
======
randomerr
The streaming industry is fragmenting. From what I'm seeing you can use:

* Freeuim services with a ton of redundant commercials and dated content (Crackle, Midnight Pulp, Cocoro, Pluto). There a couple of 'classic' movies from the 70's and 80's (man I fee old now) but the commercials are automatically inserted by AI based on showing a commercial every 12 minute when the AI thinks the action is at slowest by audio volume. The problem is that it break the flow of the show because it ussualy a reflective moment and not a proper transition. Also I'll see the exact same Holiday Inn commercial 3-4 times at each break.

* Sub $10 services with less commercials and more recent content (Hulu.) I'm already paying for you. Why do I have you even more to turn off your commercial?

* Dull streaming service in the greater the $10 with no commercials (HBO, Starz, Netflix, Sling). These are great content but there some redundancy. Also I'm not going subscribe to each of you to get one or two shows when there's... cable.

Its getting to the point where viewers are saying 'Why do this when you can
get a cable box that has a DVR or On Demand service and 'easy' customer
service. The same customer service their high speed internet is going through.
So there isn't much of a difference there.

If the streaming service was to survive they need to come up with a central
application that lets you go more ala carte for your content at a less of an
overall price easier navigation. Smart TVs and Roku boxes come close but it
still a pain to switch apps. The cost advantage over cable isn't what it use
to be. Steaming service had better be careful with pricing and content or
cable will take over again.

~~~
GCU-Empiricist
One a la cart solution, but still to complicated for most users, and not yet
ubiquitous enough is buying the season of a show as it comes out. I've seen
this work with next day or same day availability for the one show I actually
wanted to watch through Amazon and or Google Play.

